# Anyone have a Seyco ST-21



## PizzaWarLord (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello all. I am new to scroll sawing and am looking to get my first saw. 
Was going to get the DeWalt but the more I researched for not much more I can get the Seyco ( saw,stand & foor pedal). I was qurious if anyone here uses one and would recommend it. 
Thank you very much for the help


----------



## pvw (Apr 22, 2019)

We have one. Judy is a full time scroller, 35 40 hr per week. Had it for over a year and is the best saw she has ever had. She has worn out 2 Dewalts . We have an excaliber , Hawk and a new jet too but she likes the Seyco best. She DIDN'T like the Hegner I got her so it went down the road. Seyco combined with Ray's knowledge is the best combo we found


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

WarLord ~ if you want to get into the thick of the scroll saw art,
there is a forum dedicated just for the S.S. enthusiasts. drop by and visit.
https://www.scrollsawvillage.com

.

.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i dont scroll nearly as much as judy( i assume thats judy gale roberts- her work is amazing) but do quite a bit. i had a 788 but the motor windings shorted after 2 years and a lot of scrolling. ive read some not so good things on the quality of the 788's in the last few years.
i now own an excalibur in the 4 years ive owned it i have put well over 3 times the hours on it that i had on the 788 and still running great.
BUT if i was to purchase a new saw it would be a seyco.its an even better excalibur from what ive read. the customer service cant be beat. rey knows his product,stands behind it, and is more than happy to help in any situation.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I have an Excalibur EX-21 and really like it. If I had to replace it and could not find a good inexpensive used EX-21 and had to buy new I would take a good look at the Pegas
https://www.bearwood.com/pegas-scroll-saw-21-inch-usa.html

http://scrollsawer.com/2018/12/05/product-review-pegas-scroll-saw/

I have heard nothing but good reviews of the pegas blade chucks


----------

